# King Hiram Lodge No. 12 Exposition Shelton, CT Oct. 9-10, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks to Sixchows for the heads up on this show!

OCTOBER 9-10 KING HIRAM LODGE NO.12 EXPOSITION 2004....SHELTON DAIRY,RT 8 EXIT 14 N./S. RT 110 N TO BIRDSEYE RD SHELTON, CT 203-268-9397


----------

